# Walking with a limp



## agemechanic03 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well last night I was sparring with a buddy of mine that leaves back for the states this weekend. He also isn't a part of out class, but used to study Kuk Sool Won a few years ago and wanted to spar, so I said sure. DANG! He still has it in him, but we had been going around for a while and then I threw a round house kick and he blocked with his leg and I hit pegged his new with the top of my foot. It was so bad last night, a small limp and nice lil bruise. This mornin, hurts really bad to walk and it's swollen. I don't think it's broke b/c I seem to be able to move everything around just fine. But it sucks b/c now I have to take it slow in class and I don't like the idea. I'm a fast past, lots of speed and power kinda guy. I can only hope and pray that it gets better soon. Thought I'd share with you guys and I hope training is going GREAT!!!

Tang Soo!


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 29, 2007)

That sucks!!  Good luck with the healing - take it easy though, don't try to be a hero!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 29, 2007)

I had a similar incident, though not during sparring, with my foot and had the same thing happen.  I thought it was no big deal, just a bruise.  A week later it still hurt, so I got an Xray done and they found a hairline fracture and bruising on the bone.  I was told to wear my arch supports in gently-lace shoes and avoid all impact sports and activities.  

How boring.

But - the good news is my foot healed nicely, I didn't need a cast and I no longer have any problems with it.

So ... give it a week and if it still hurts AT ALL, get a cheap Xray if you can find one.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 29, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> So ... give it a week and if it still hurts AT ALL, get a cheap Xray if you can find one.


 
See, the Air Force is GREAT, we get FREE X-Rays!


----------



## Drac (Nov 29, 2007)

I haven't been able to train for about 2 months since messing up my knee..This sitting on the sidelines sucks, but ya gotta have time to heal and not complicate an injury...


----------



## agemechanic03 (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, my instructor is wanting me to teach tonight b/c he will not be there, so I think I am gonna side line it tonight. It sucks tho having to sit side lining, you can ask MBuzzy how I am in that class, I can't be still and always learning something. AAAAAHH....I'll prolly go get it checked out next week. I should get both my feet checked out b/c I messed my big toe up back in August and if I hit it just right, it will start hurtin for a week. I think I just need to "settle" down a tad bit in class.....hehe.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Nov 30, 2007)

There's an orange belt at my dojang who had to take a several-month hiatus from class because he hurt/sprained/broke his foot/ankle (I never got the full details) during sparring in class. And we wear foot and hand pads when sparring. 

Hope you get better soon. Tang Soo!


----------

